# Nifty Rikon 10 inch bandsaw on sale



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

There have been a couple of strings lately on having a small bandsaw for quick shop use, and for making very complex or curvey cuts. I have the 10 inch Rikon for this purpose and paid $289 at Woodcraft for it. Well, got a flyer to day that the saw is on sale for only $219. I really like this light duty saw, which uses up to half an inch blade. It will handle down to a 1/8th blade, has ballbearing guides (like Carter guides) and you can even purchase the Carter RIK1 blade stabilizer that allows for very small radius cuts. This is a really nice small saw for a very good price. 

There are a number of nice features, including roller guides below the table, a single but oversized trunion. The split in the table is on the front edge of the table, which makes blade changes easier, but requires removal of the fence support bar. But resetting the bar is pretty easy. 

I keep my large bandsaw in the garage for resawing and keep this saw in my shop for cutoffs and other typical uses. Splurge for better quality blades on the saw and you'll get outstanding results. The blades are 70 1/2 inches long. Tensioning blades on this saw is really easy, and Rikon's customer service for a damaged tensioning knob was immediate. And, setup was easy.

Great saw at a very low price.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice writeup, Tom...thanks


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I bought mine for a few years now. It works great, I am very pleased with it's performance.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

This puppy?
Rikon 10" Bandsaw 10-305 - Rikon Power Tools
Keep in mind the Cdn/US exchange rate...seems like a pretty good deal.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> This puppy?
> Rikon 10" Bandsaw 10-305 - Rikon Power Tools
> Keep in mind the Cdn/US exchange rate...seems like a pretty good deal.


 @DaninVan $220 = 299 Canadian. Anything above that is tax and tarif. It would fit neatly in your trunk. 

Question: That exchange rate is about 74%, or about a third difference. Are pay scales higher there, at least high enough to work out to equal US pay for similar work? Always wondered about that. Lower wages AND higher taxes would be a bummer.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I think for the most part, all things considered, we're pretty much the same...depending on where you live in Canada.
Folks in Ontario are being crucified by their current Provincial Government.
Comparing rents: The costs of urban living in Canada vs. U.S. | CTV News

Some of the prices in the link below look suspiciously out of date (?)...
Canada vs United States Cost of living Stats Compared


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Tom I have been looking at that saw and I could use it but I have no room for it. :crying: I have a 14" Grizzly but I think I would us the little Ricon more. Like you said it's handy.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

this saw just went on sale for just went on sale on Woodcraft for $230. This is a very good small bandsaw at about 60 bucks less than I paid for it.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I saw the same ad here in Portland this morning and was going to post it. Apparently Tom gets up very early. :smile:

I bought one the last time it was on sale and agree with Tom's summation.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> I saw the same ad here in Portland this morning and was going to post it. Apparently Tom gets up very early. :smile:
> 
> I bought one the last time it was on sale and agree with Tom's summation.


LOL...I'm one of those people who can only sleep 4-5 hours at a stretch, so I do often get up for several hours from about 4 a.m. to about 6, then snooze a little more til 8. But that doesn't count the daytime naps.


----------

